# Pic of Hardrive



## Hardrive (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi all thought I would let you have a laugh at my pics my stats are 5ft 10, 40 inch chest, 14 inch arms well the right one anyway left slightly smaller but hopeing it will even out in time, waist 30 inch. weight 70 kg Fat Index 8.7%.

My goal is to gain mass and hopefully get to around 12 stone by this time next year ive gained 5 kg in the last 2 months which isnt bad I hope!!! I havent used any suppliments just increased proten into my diet via foods ie more chicken steak and so on.

Yours Mike


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

not bad mate. you have a good lean starting poit to work from.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yes you do and an even better avatar


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

Looking good buddy.... One of the advantages of being lean is small gains 'appear' to much more than they are, which is cool.

Better fill us in on the secret to those quick gains dude


----------



## Hardrive (Apr 28, 2004)

> Better fill us in on the secret to those quick gains dude


All I have done to gain weight is to eat more foods like pasta, chicken, steak, fruji milk shake and so on I useally eat that pasta and sauce after a workout it has about 10 to 16g of proten. And if I feel peckish in the day just grab a quick snack like a jacket potato with cheese. I used to jog on a running machine 3 times a week for about 12 min at 9.5 kph I found that I wasnt putting on any waight on at all I suppose its coz I was burning the calories off, As soon as I stoped the treadmill I noticed the waight comming on after 2 weeks. I have pleanty of sleep at night even though I always go to the toilet?? Dunno if this answers your question hope so


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

pic 1 looks like your all shaved up and have a little oil on.......watch out for big pete and winger, they will date rape drug you and play with your balls all night LOL


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Hardrive said:


> All I have done to gain weight is to eat more foods like pasta, chicken, steak, fruji milk shake and so on I useally eat that pasta and sauce after a workout it has about 10 to 16g of proten. And if I feel peckish in the day just grab a quick snack like a jacket potato with cheese. I used to jog on a running machine 3 times a week for about 12 min at 9.5 kph I found that I wasnt putting on any waight on at all I suppose its coz I was burning the calories off, As soon as I stoped the treadmill I noticed the waight comming on after 2 weeks. I have pleanty of sleep at night even though I always go to the toilet?? Dunno if this answers your question hope so


I help quite a few guys out with diet so if you need a hand just pm me


----------



## Hardrive (Apr 28, 2004)

> pic 1 looks like your all shaved up and have a little oil on.......watch out for big pete and winger, they will date rape drug you and play with your balls all night LOL


rofl no oil on and dont shave flash on camera somehow given that effect thats my deffence!!!!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

how come my names in there?

jimmy has **** tendancies

hes nice


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Your getting there slowly mate, keep going, just eat alot more, might be worth considering protein shakes and creatine now to


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i get plenty of sleep too Hardrive but you must be careful of getting up in the night. This can disrupt your body's balances, and you wont get the proper sleep you need if you wake up 1-2 times a night.

I read waking up once in the night and staying up for longer than 6 mins has a direct result on the body's tiredness factor and will hinder you reaching that anabolic state, but yeah good job mate, you have very similar build to me but bigger gains


----------



## cranky_messiah (May 2, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> pic 1 looks like your all shaved up and have a little oil on.......watch out for big pete and winger, they will date rape drug you and play with your balls all night LOL


 you old romantic, you!

Looking good though m8 and look forwards to years ahead of great gains


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> pic 1 looks like your all shaved up and have a little oil on.......watch out for big pete and winger, they will date rape drug you and play with your balls all night LOL


sorry jimmy i must ask...how do you know this, thats what you were talking about in that pm about having sore balls


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> pic 1 looks like your all shaved up and have a little oil on.......watch out for big pete and winger, they will date rape drug you and play with your balls all night LOL


Date rape drug nothng. If I see somthing I will just take it. Jimmy is looking kinda good!  He is kinda small but I like them like that. It is a control issue.................lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

thats right....you all want to shag the jimmymeister


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> pic 1 looks like your all shaved up and have a little oil on


whats wrong with shaving ya chest? *hint hint*


----------



## Hardrive (Apr 28, 2004)

Cant belive it just weighed myself and ive put on 2kg since the 13/07/04 now weigh 72kg never thought the weight will come on so fast. this cant be right can it Ive checked my scales by putting 50kg weights on it and its spot on.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah sounds right, if your eating properly, gains will come fast


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> i get plenty of sleep too Hardrive but you must be careful of getting up in the night. This can disrupt your body's balances, and you wont get the proper sleep you need if you wake up 1-2 times a night.
> 
> I read waking up once in the night and staying up for longer than 6 mins has a direct result on the body's tiredness factor and will hinder you reaching that anabolic state, but yeah good job mate, you have very similar build to me but bigger gains


I probably get up like 6 times a night!!

I sleep 8 hrs.

Anyway hardrive, you are lean and looking good.

Mass will come with age.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I probably get up like 6 times a night!!
> 
> I sleep 8 hrs.
> 
> ...


Can you say prostate?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Of course I can say prostate! I can even spell it!!!!!!!

Ready, I am going to spell IT!................................Ready!!!! "IT" !!!!!

Dont make me come over to your house to teach you how to sew!

Why, post cycle. I can cook, sew, clean, make the house nice and PRETTY!!

OOPS, EAT!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Of course I can say prostate! I can even spell it!!!!!!!
> 
> Ready, I am going to spell IT!................................Ready!!!! "IT" !!!!!
> 
> ...


You got me there. That is some funny sh!t. Will you cut some roses from your garden for me and arrange them in a vase for me..........lol. Take some tamoxifen.................thanks Insanity................or should I say monkeyboy


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hackskii's balls are small?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

They were a couple of days ago but last night they were bouncing back.

It has been almost 6 weeks sinse last shot and almost 2 weeks into the PCT.

Did have some libido problems and dont think about sex for the last couple of weeks.

I hear ya Steve, that was funny.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, even when my libido goes, sex is still oneme mind


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I wish cheater. It is not on my mind at all.

What a contrast from being on cycle................all the time...................


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> lol, even when my libido goes, sex is still oneme mind


Yea I bet it is. Kinda like this. Geeez I wish I had the desire to bang chicks. Boy that sure bothers me. I wish I felt like I did on cycle.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, nar, i can still perform while on or off, even if i feel down. Guess im one of the lucky ones. Still, cant wait to get on this cycle as soon as im better  should be in about a week, maybe 2.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How long ago were you on gear?


----------



## Hardrive (Apr 28, 2004)

Just got my weight checked out Ill put stats done on the monday 3/6/04 and todays wednesday 18/08/04 as a comparison getting there slowly considering its the heviest ive ever been and find it hard putting weight on. Hopefully gonna start with some whey in a few weeks funds permiting.

03/06/04

Weight = 68.3kg(10st10.4lb)

Fat Index = 8.7%

Fat Mass = 5.9kg(0st13.0lb)

Free Fat Mass = 62.4kg(9st11.5lb)

18/08/04

Weight = 71.3kg(11st3.1lb)

Fat Index = 9.1%

Fat Mass = 6.4kg(1st01lb)

Free Fat Mass = 64.9kg(10st3.0lb)


----------

